
A Basic HN Client in React - armujahid
https://github.com/armujahid/hnreact/
======
armujahid
I developed it last year in few hours and it's currently hosted at
[https://hn.armujahid.me/](https://hn.armujahid.me/)

~~~
vital
[https://news.ycombinator.com](https://news.ycombinator.com): 7 requests 61.86
KB / 20.48 KB transferred Finish: 845 ms DOMContentLoaded: 483 ms load: 823 ms

[https://hn.armujahid.me/](https://hn.armujahid.me/): 18 requests 374.67 KB /
104.76 KB transferred Finish: 1.47 s DOMContentLoaded: 179 ms load: 539 ms

Is there any other point to take note of?

~~~
armujahid
Wow. I didn't even notice that. I am using github pages with cloudflare cdn
that may be one of the reason of its fast load time

------
lawry
Pretty cool to see how you did this since there's so much different ways to
build a react project. :) Curious to see the same being done with hooks and
useEffect

~~~
armujahid
Hooks version is now live :)

~~~
lawry
That's awesome! :D

